# Peavey amp and speakers



## raiders05 (Mar 9, 2015)

Came across a pretty good deal

I got Peavey Cs800X
2- 115DL
2- PV118 s

My question is what would be the best way to run this?
I was thinking about getting the IPR 1600 but not sure if I need that. 

I cannot find what the specs are for the 115DLs.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, raider!

Since PA systems are typically mono, with this compliment of gear it would be normal to run the two main speakers on one channel, and the two subs on the other.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## raiders05 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you for replying. So, since they are 8 ohm speakers I should run them in parallel at 4 ohms? I was thinking about getting another amp but don't know the power rating of the 115DL speakers and didn't want to over load them.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

From what I can find the amp is rated for 2-ohms stereo, so 4 ohms is not a problem. :T However, an electronic crossover would be helpful, to divide the high and low frequencies. Forgot to mention that before..

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## raiders05 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm looking into that now. I just bought a IPR2 2000. Has built in crossover. I will probably sell the cs800x. Thank you. You have been very helpful.


----------

